

The Latest Craze in Winemaking: Marijuana-Infused Wine - lermontov
http://vinepair.com/wine-blog/the-latest-craze-in-winemaking-marijuana-infused-wine/

======
trhway
don't think it hits harder than "white bear" \- beer-infused vodka - or even
than "brown bear" \- vodka-infused beer.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
So? If this is just a competition over how fucked up you can get per liquid
volume, then pure grain alcohol beats everything else anyway.

~~~
trhway
>If this is just a competition over how fucked up you can get per liquid
volume, then pure grain alcohol beats everything else anyway.

i'd beg to differ. The "fucked up" is a multidimensional value. For example,
if we add the "how hard the tomorrow's hangover is going to be" dimension,
than infusing vodka with beer wins over pure alcohol, at least in my college-
time experience. It beats only bootleg "cogniac" we drunk once which seems to
had been produced infusing cheapest technical alcohol with something of dark
brown color and smell. People also mentioned that the winner would be infusing
low quality alcohol or moonshine with insecticide - fortunately never tried.
Yea, how creative one can get with those infusions :)

~~~
jeromenerf
Cognac is a brandy. Distilled grape wine. With fancy specifications.

